# Antler restrictions state wide



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by Isaac


 at the rate we are goin there wont be that many deer in michigan 5 years from now...

I don't believe that one bit. In some areas that might be true but I'll bet my favorite hunting rifle there will still be many areas where too many deer will still be the problem.

Every area of the state is different and should be managed with that in mind. Michigan deer hunters are given the guidelines and can either choose to manage via shooting or passing on whatever deer is in their sights. Doe management is simple, if you're not seeing many don't shoot them. If you are seeing lots of does keep shooting till you run out of tags.


----------

